# Wise registry cleaner -- fixes 80% of pc error messages and speeds up.



## khari (Aug 9, 2010)

Error messages regarding to dll,startup ,blue screen ..etc doesnt appear after the registry is cleaned .

Note - Even if you dont have problems and your system is performing
well scanning them with reg cleaner makes the system much stable,crash
free and fast.

I have studied above 6 registry cleaners and wise registry cleaner is the best
 among them, because --- it detect's more no of errors than others,they update 
frequently(means less bugs).A feature of wise registry is one click scanning and fixing of 
errors(a sepearate icon for this appears on the desktop) which others doesn't have.

Download Wise Registry Cleaner and Wise Disk Cleaner -- freeware


Now,even after fixing the errors with wise reg cleaner,if u are
getting errors ,download "regorganizer" ,open it and search for
the program name,with which u are getting errors in the
"Registry search and replace",then check all the entries and
delete and restart the pc.

Reg Organizer: Registry cleaner, Registry cleanup tool, Registry editing tool

Also disable error reporting-- press windows+break ,select advanced tab
click "error reporting" and select "disable error reporting".

If u have found it useful,comment !!

raama--hari


----------

